# Old, bloated and hurting



## Steelvenom (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not trying to cry a river, but i'm 38 years of age and my body has suffered a great deal of punishment in 15 years of military service dealing with sevveral injuries from deployments. I've had anything from a ruptured bicep to a torn ankle.

 My first goal is to become quickly educated on how I can trim some of this wasteline that magically appeared in the last few yrs. "Wifes cooking" and replace it with some muscle. With that said ill be posting it up here soon... Nice forum


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 16, 2014)

Previous AAS experience?


----------



## Steelvenom (Aug 17, 2014)

None whatsoever other than getting burnt once online. A lot of research brought me here.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 17, 2014)

Diet and cardio will help reduce the waistline.


----------



## brazey (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome, Steelvenom!


----------



## Steelvenom (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I hope to carve 15 lbs. or so of fat and put on approximately 40 lbs of muscle. I'll post a few pictures of my fat ass as soon as I get a chance :]


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 17, 2014)

You might want to start a new thread in another forum like anabolic zone.  List your stats and previous lifting experience.  I'll cut through the bullshit right away though.  People will recommend doing as much work as you can without AAS.  Get your fat % down.  After that your first cycle should be Testosterone at like 500mg a week maybe with a PH or some oral. Test Cypionate will help your joints with a little extra water retention.  Get yourself some arimidex to prevent gyno and bloat.  That's about it.  You've gotta get your diet in check though first.  AAS aren't the answer.  They just open the door a little wider.


----------



## Steelvenom (Aug 17, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You might want to start a new thread in another forum like anabolic zone.  List your stats and previous lifting experience.  I'll cut through the bullshit right away though.  People will recommend doing as much work as you can without AAS.  Get your fat % down.  After that your first cycle should be Testosterone at like 500mg a week maybe with a PH or some oral. Test Cypionate will help your joints with a little extra water retention.  Get yourself some arimidex to prevent gyno and bloat.  That's about it.  You've gotta get your diet in check though first.  AAS aren't the answer.  They just open the door a little wider.



Sounds like a good plan. I don't want to make it sound like I'm really overweight, just a little bit. About 15 lbs. worth. I run about 4x a week to boot. But I'm reading you. I'll hit the gym and steam room up first and get the blood flowing to the muscles again before I jump into anything. Thanks.


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Diet definitely needs to be in check..


----------



## Riles (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome.  You mentioned magically appearing fat.  It could be diet, but if diet hasn't changed, you might consider getting bloodwork and seeing where your natural testosterone levels and thyroid levels are.  It's a good idea anyways so that you know your baseline and what to expect to reach after a good PCT.

I have struggled with thyroid and test issues for a few years though, and although diet and exercise can overcome, it sure is a lot easier when your body is functioning properly.


----------

